# Bigger bass



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Why can't the state of Ohio look at what the states of N.Y and Pa. are doing and impliment the same regs. in order to increase the size and quality of our bass fishing?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

They have closely looked at neighboring states regs,and many others.

The have scientifically determined the best management strategies through exhaustive amounts of real data specific to Ohio waterways.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=135277&page=2


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

What am I missing here?? Having lived in western pa my entire life until 2 years ago, I don't think they have very many GREAT bass fisheries. I feel like Ohio has just as good of fisheries, at least comparing NE ohio to Western pa. 

One very big difference I see is that ohio waters have MUCH more bass fishing pressure than pa. Much Much more!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

JF1 said:


> What am I missing here??


You could try Shenango, Lake Wilhelm, Lake Arthur, Raystown and Conneaut Lake for starters!

I've fished several lakes in New York (Chautauqua, Black Lake, Oneida) and no lake in Ohio (inland) can come close in terms of turning out size and numbers day after day, year after year.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> They have closely looked at neighboring states regs,and many others.
> 
> The have scientifically determined the best management strategies through exhaustive amounts of real data specific to Ohio waterways.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=135277&page=2


The ODNR/DOW could fill the Goodyear Blimp Hangar with all the data they've collected and they still couldn't convince me that a *catch and release* only season (Mid April to Mid June) would not be successful in Ohio!

BTW, let's not confuse "catch and release only" with "closed season". Two very different things.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.fish.state.pa.us/images/fisheries/afm/2007/1x08_08arthur.htm

http://www.fish.state.pa.us/images/fisheries/afm/2008/2x07_10conneaut.htm

http://www.fish.state.pa.us/images/fisheries/afm/2004/2_06-03wilhem.htm

http://www.fish.state.pa.us/images/fisheries/afm/2007/1x06_26shenango.htm

http://www.fish.state.pa.us/images/fisheries/afm/2005/1x06_17shenango.htm

Those are some promising samplings...

Similar to samplings on some local Ohio waterways 

I dunno...I figured the muskies woulda ate all the bass from these lakes!

Indeed Ohio can't touch those NY lakes... a huge natural lake, a giant glacial lake, and Oneida....really?

I heard the Marlin fishing in the Gulf was much better than at Alum Creek too


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

I dont know bass fishing like you guys do well maybe as much as Nip lol. But isnt it true that if you take a female off her bed before she lays her eggs then those eggs are wasted?? If that is true and maybe it isnt then wouldnt it make more sense to close the season until about Junish? i know they done something similar to the smallmouth on lake erie hasnt that helped the growth of that. I know if what I just said was true it would shut down tourney till about mid june but if it means better numbers and size for the future wouldnt you bass guys be all for it. I know my brother Brandon Zart wont even think about going after a bedded bass in a tourney just so she can lay her eggs. If im wrong with this info please forgive me! If im not then I would love to hear why you guys would be against a closed season? Us walleye guys have it a little easier cause if we catch a female with eggs and release her she will still go lay her eggs and they will still hatch those female walleyes are a little smarter lol Jk. Have a Merry Christmas. Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> http://www.fish.state.pa.us/images/fisheries/afm/2007/1x08_08arthur.htm
> 
> http://www.fish.state.pa.us/images/fisheries/afm/2008/2x07_10conneaut.htm
> 
> ...


Which just goes to show you how accurate electroshocking surveys are!

Throw up the one of West Branch when they didn't shock up a single bass.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Indeed Ohio can't touch those NY lakes... a huge natural lake, a giant glacial lake, and Oneida....really?


Yeah go figure, "huge" lakes like that aided by a catch and release season but somehow it proabably wouldn't work on Ohio's overcrowded "puddles".
Hmmm.....

I absolutely love you death Nip but we might never see eye to eye on this one!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Wouldn't it help walleye fishing if you wouldn't eat them all Zart !!!

I'd be all for closed season if it scientifically benefitted our Ohio waters to meet the goals of recreational bassn' and improved the fishing, quality of fish, numbers of fish etc.

Our own DOW fisheries managment team who spends their professional life on the water and on the decades of data they have collected specific to our Ohio inland waters, does not believe it would...rather, catch n' release periods only/closed seasons, are moreso based from cultural demands. 

Erie is a different ecosystem than the inland waterways. There is a strong case of predation as a result of the goby invasion. The immediate release season on Erie smallies is indeed showing encouraging results.

Anyways Zartman- If God is love, and it is true that love is blind, and we all know Ray Charles is blind... then wouldn't common sense tell you that Ray Charles is God?

Go dig in some worm dirt, string up some beads, you'll be ok Zart - I heard 150ft out at 2.4 mph with a nasty momma was the program... 

72 hours of winter already and counting... 

SHHHHH...santa is here now! Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Since I do know a season of any kind on largemouth isn't on the horizon I would like to see the min. length bumped up a bit from 12 to 13 or 14 inches.

A largemouth bass reaches sexual maturity at 10"-12" so at 13" or 14" we would be theroetically protecting another year class or two of fish to spawn with limited interruption.

Or we could go with a split bag... j/k

I hear Santa on the roof, I just know I'm gett'n a lump of coal for being such a pain in the arse to Nip too.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

This kinda goes back to the carrying capacities from the other thread Culln' - you going from Onedia to W.Branch...  

I feel like I'm talking to an old man trying to convince him that tournament released fish will indeed disperse beyond the Rt 43 bridge lolololololol ! 

You have to get outside your parameters of subjective beliefs and look at whats out there, some of the Ohio electroshock data (and a whole lot more) indeed comparatively hit the numbers end of the PA reports ... I'm sure not ALL of PA's waters fare so well, just as many of Ohio waters that managment couldn't impact either.

It's apples and oranges from body to body of water...especially those named in regulated season states- more like night and day! 

You could suspect those environmental factors play a larger role in a potentially higher quality bass fishery, more than what a regulated season holds in the examined science by professionals in the field.

If I'm having a heartattack, I want a heart surgeon, not the guy from down the road who had a heart attack and survived.

You can't see eye to eye with me Culln' until I get your eyes open


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> I feel like I'm talking to an old man trying to convince him that tournament released fish will indeed disperse beyond the Rt 43 bridge lolololololol !


LOLOLOLOL
Dude, after what Petz and I did out there on Halloween that old man might be on to something!!!!!! LOLOLOLOL

Wouldn't that just get your goat?!

Go to bed already.....Merry Christmas to you and the family!!!!!


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Lol Nip how far back im writing this down. If you only knew how much flack i get from tom and vic about all the walleye a throw back holy moses lol. So you guys didnt answer a ? of mine is a females eggs wasted if you pull her off a bed before she lays? i was curiuos my self. to make sure my brother wasnt lying to my lol. Merry Christmas. Dolphin


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ask him how many successful spawning bass does it take to maintain a healthy annual recruitment...

it's a loaded question Zart, it can, it does, but not always...nature has this way of allowing only some fish to spawn some of the time....something to do with natural survival much longer than bass anglers have been on the water  

Most of the fish will spawn outside of humans intervening during their sportifshing, and many of those fish will continue to be successful...we just aren't that powerful despite our embedded egos telling us so.

Anyways, a female filled with eggs tastes better...oh wait...there's the other argument indicating we don't harvest them...nevermind, I forgot.

...tell your brother he's "the enemy"  http://www.dobass.com/THEENEMY.html

guaranteed he doesn't know his boat number or off limit areas...


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Shenango is my home lake, fish it 2-3 times a week minimum. Had a camp on Wilhelm for almost my entire life and cut my teeth fishing the weds night tourneys on Arthur for 4 years....I know the quality fish those pa waters hold, I've probably spent more time hunting bass on them than most people. 

I have seen some absolute TOADS brought out of those lakes. But I have also seen some giants out of Ohio waters too. Look at the bags Mogadore has produced...or Deer Creek, Guilford, Portage lakes always seems to have giant bags brought to the scales, and Mosquito seems to have a ton of 3lb bass swimming everywhere.

My point is that I don't see PA as having these great waters. They have good fish, good size, but so do the Ohio waters. I have caught more fish over 5lbs in the last 2 years from ohio water than pa, and I spend more time on pa waters.

Nip is correct, each lake has different characteristics that will make it a great fishery. 



Cull'in said:


> You could try Shenango, Lake Wilhelm, Lake Arthur, Raystown and Conneaut Lake for starters!
> 
> I've fished several lakes in New York (Chautauqua, Black Lake, Oneida) and no lake in Ohio (inland) can come close in terms of turning out size and numbers day after day, year after year.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

cedar1 said:


> Why can't the state of Ohio look at what the states of N.Y and Pa. are doing and impliment the same regs. in order to increase the size and quality of our bass fishing?


you wont see ohio do anything much except play with size and bag limmits the same thing they have done for 20 years. i have been to several meettings and its the same ole same ole talk about habitate then money come up talk about dredging and money comes up. and when money comes up ears close. electro fishing is a good tool but you can have a garage full of good tools but if they arent used properly then what good do they do? i have seen amish walk right past rangers at clendning and mosquito with bass well undersize in a basket and when i pointed it out to the rangers they just act like they dont hear you. i could see it if they measured the fish and it just barley miised 12 inches but when its clearly 6 or7 inches the intent is plain to see. they stock muskie which is a nonnative fish that eats bass and say its only in 9 lakes but they will eat bass and the 9 likes hold bass but they wont spend a dime on stocking bass in them same 9 lakes. if you want trophy bass in ohio the best place to find em is in strip pits where there is habitate and forage. or farm ponds.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

One other thing I would like to add is that both Wilhelm and Arthur are 20hp limit lakes. From my own personal experience, and from what I have seen these lakes have much less bass fishing pressure than any of the waters in ohio I fish. Of the pa lakes you mentioned, these two are by far the best bass fisheries.... I do think fishing pressure has alot to do with it.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

JF1 said:


> Shenango is my home lake, fish it 2-3 times a week minimum. Had a camp on Wilhelm for almost my entire life and cut my teeth fishing the weds night tourneys on Arthur for 4 years....I know the quality fish those pa waters hold, I've probably spent more time hunting bass on them than most people.
> 
> I have seen some absolute TOADS brought out of those lakes. But I have also seen some giants out of Ohio waters too. Look at the bags Mogadore has produced...or Deer Creek, Guilford, Portage lakes always seems to have giant bags brought to the scales, and Mosquito seems to have a ton of 3lb bass swimming everywhere.
> 
> ...




We could go back and forth on this forever, it's an argument that neither side is gonna win.

When it comes to largemouth bass management in Ohio I have about as much faith in the ODNR as I do in the fox watching the hen house.

Maybe we should quit talking about seasons and limits and start talking about cormorants! Wonder if they came up in Nip's meetings?


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Size of the body of water, closed spawn season,less fishing pressure, and weeds. That's what the NY lakes have over us. Our ohio waters are TINY, and are fished HEAVILY! We have more pressure then all North Eastern States. We also have mud holes for depth, while NY lakes have depth and weeds. Can you imagine Berlin and Alum Creek with healthy weed growth and how it would effect those waters. Bottom line for me on all this is that what I mentioned is a start, but there is too many other variables that play a role to advance our waters. Pressure will not cease, cormorants continue to breed like crazy, lots of ignorant fisherman that do not care, weather, wasted funds, evasive species, characteristics in lakes that will not offer the changes we want. The list goes on and on. Never ending battle if you ask me. We are still lucky that we have some lakes that continue to produce healthy sacks and numbers. I have so many examples of lakes being ruined by pressure that I can write a book. How do you solve pressure? I thought we would see less fishing this year with the economic spiral, well it actually had the opposite effect and most lakes were packed.


Too many thoughts and issues at the present, it's Christmas morning and the festivities are about underway. Everyone enjoy the day with your family and loved ones. And hears thinking to those who are without a loved one to celebrate the Holiday! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

> When it comes to largemouth bass management in Ohio I have about as much faith in the ODNR as I do in the fox watching the hen house.


----> nailed it 

I don't think I've ever heard of the ODNR stocking bass in any lake. You mean to tell me it wouldn't help? 

they'll throw thousands at the catfish, muskies and 'eyes though.. never hear much about natural reproduction, it some lakes it happens but not often.

you mean to tell me stocked bass wouldn't adapt and reproduce and continue replenishing the lake? HA ahhh

as long as they leave my river and my brown fish alone, i'll be happy.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

might as well keep it going here, with an example from my county. HIGHLANDTOWN

When I was a young'un i can remember weedbeds as far as the eye could see.. now its grass carp as far as the eye can see.. but why? why does the ODNR love these devil fish so much? 

so now its basically a huge bowl, no cover what so ever and what does the state do? put a slot limit to ''better manage the largemouth bass'' I just don't get it. 

and to think the potential this lake has, hell its where i caught my largest bass in Ohio, a 7.2 pounder in a tournament. caught her on a mud flat in march, so that narrows it down to the entire lake


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Procraftboats21 said:


> might as well keep it going here, with an example from my county. HIGHLANDTOWN
> 
> When I was a young'un i can remember weedbeds as far as the eye could see.. now its grass carp as far as the eye can see.. but why? why does the ODNR love these devil fish so much?
> 
> ...



Very Good point here, I myself can name several lakes back in the day that excelled before the carp were put in. Findley State Park in Wellington is one good example. Lake sucks ever since!!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

ProAngler said:


> Very Good point here, I myself can name several lakes back in the day that excelled before the carp were put in. Findley State Park in Wellington is one good example. Lake sucks ever since!!!


I believe the same thing happened at North Reservoir too.
That place used to produce some giant bass when it was full of weeds, that was many moons ago.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

ross lake in ross county is the same way, used to be full of weeds and loads of trophies. been declining ever since the weeds started to disapear.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

WOW!

Shocked and amazed... 

dumbfounded, dazed and confused...nearly miffed even.

DOW are the guys provding the opportunity for US to present years of accurate bass tournament sampling data for inclusion into their scientific sampling research.

They have spent as much time as needed with me (the guy in charge of your thousands of fish) to develop true, proven methods of organizational fish care efforts to reduce post event mortality.

They offer ALL directors and others an exhaustive review of their bass management strategies from the last 30 years, and the proposed regulations of the years ahead, with good science to back reasoning as to why.

They drop everything going on, paddle out in the middle of the night and PIT tag some bass in a cage enacting a 70+ hour lawful response from one phone call because of some idiot most likely within our group.

I have never had an email or phone call go unreturned for any questions, guidance or support.

Want a front seat while they work? Go on an electrofishing adventure or two with them - you might return to your human spheres afterwards.

To ask them to kill some carp and birds or plant some weeds that will be silted over in a year... or add bass by way of stocking into a system that can barely handle what it is already producing. I dunno, I don't get it guys.

Top ranked tournament anglers who are emulated, directors who handle and release thousands of THE RESOURCE annually, and guys so drivin' by their angling quest they choose the field of environmental sciences... you have disappointed me with your rhetoric.

I promised the science geeks you weren't like this, I guess I owe them a dollar.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Nipididdee said:


> WOW!
> 
> Shocked and amazed...
> 
> ...



Bah Humbug to you too! 

Only a buck? At least we know where we stand now!:Banane14:


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> WOW!
> 
> Shocked and amazed...
> 
> ...


Aw c'mon now Nip, your lumping an awful lot of stuff together there.

I for one appreciate the effort of the DOW in all that they do, from data collection to surveillance to working hand in hand with tournament directors.

Your asking us to be honest and I am. I'm of the opinon the state could do more in terms of improving inland black bass fisheries on a variety of fronts.
I understand there are reasons things don't get done be it lack of money to lack of manpower. I know also that science isn't exact which is why electroshocking and angler and tournament surveys often leave me skeptical.

Am I privy to all that goes on behind the scenes? No. I am however speaking as someone who has fished exclusively for bass for over 30 years in Ohio and spent over 200 plus days on the water for the better part of those 30 years. That doesn't make me a scientist or mean I have all the answers but to me it does count for something.

Bass fishermen are frustrated. The perception, true or not, is that the black bass takes a back seat to Lake Erie, musky, walleye and even catfish. Outside of on the water surveys or tournament catches being counted I don't think most guys believe they really have a say in how their fisheries are managed.
Intended or not you throw out some questions (see other thread) and when guys offer up other concerns they are immediatley discounted or rejected because the DOW seemingly has all the bases covered in terms of research, something we all know just isn't possible.

Ohio bass fishing is unique and it's problems as varied as the lakes we fish. 
I hope someday we have the answers or at least most of them and until then
I personally will continue to do whatever I can to help us get there and that includes supporting _and_ questioning the ODNR/DOW in the decisions they make.

I don't know what you promised the science geeks but it must not have been honest questions and answers.

P.S. I'd love to take you up on the electroshocking trip!


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

I was at the fish hatchery at seneca one time walking around and met a guy working there feeding the fish. I asked him what kind of fish they had in there and he said strippers, saugeye, and channel catfish, I then asked why no bass and he said because if we had and peopple abided by proper rules that the bass would replenish themselves. This was when walborn was drained due to dam problems. But what I dont understand is why put so much money into a fish that is man made i.e stripers, saugeye? 
Dont the state get their money from licesene, and tackle sales ? I would think that they would stock fish or manage habitat that would produce the best results.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> WOW!
> 
> Shocked and amazed...
> 
> ...


no need to get miffed/ your heart and the heart of dow is in the right place and getting miffed wont help the cause. we all want better bass fishing but the cause will only be helped by conversations like this. seams like dow wanted to know to some extent what fishermen think and we have spoken. if what we have said wouldnt work then the ball is in dows court to show us why it wont. i realize that every lake cant be fixed all at one time because of money but would it hurt to try and fix one by dredging silt and helping habitate? one lake at a time and down the road wouldnt we have better bass fishing? no matter what job we do we all have to start some where. the first step was takin with size and bag limmits. do we need size and bag limmits? absolutely we do but we dont think that alone will be the answer. hopefully thru these conversations fishermen and dow take the good ideas each have and come up with a great bass fishery but if we shut each other completely out then we will just have what we have. the proublem is complex enough that as fishermen alone that we have all the right ideas but i do think that we have some ideas that would help. and nipp stop by the house i will give you the dollar you lost to dow. it was worth every penny just to see this toppic talked about.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey Franks dont get upset because people are being honest thats what you we asking for wasnt it. Zart


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*what*?...you guys grow a brain over Christmas? 

It's nice to hear your responses articulated so eloquently.

Had you said it that way, opposed to going pure hillbilly on us previously, it's a lot easier to undertand you... people are more likely to listen even.


...and here goes the walleye guy


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey I fish bass to lol Not as much as you guys but that might change next year. Dolphin


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Zart, if you go back to bass fishing... I'll have to stop running tournaments. :C


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Franks im only doing it cause Nicholas likes you lol


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> *what*?...you guys grow a brain over Christmas?
> 
> It's nice to hear your responses articulated so eloquently.
> 
> ...


lol nipp some times you are a trip lol ( but still one heck of a good guy ) i dont think the guys was trying to go hillbilly on any one just letting out some frustration and giving thier true feelings was all. ( heck i dont have to go hillbilly i am already there lol ) when lakes like tappen and piedmont got stocked with small mouth years ago by fishermen bringing them in from the river and watching the population grow dow will be very hard pressed to convince them that stocking dont work. i dont condone those actions because of the many proublems that it can cause but thats what happens some times when ears are closed. i dont think that smallmouth gets in many of the inland lakes from the creeks that feed them. feelings from both sides have proubly been stepped on but hopefully both sides can put them stepped on feelings aside and work together to improve not only bass fish but all fishing as we all have a steak in this. i know some of us brought up the stocking of muskie and catfish sauge eye etc. i didnt mean for it to be inferd to that they shoudnt because we all should have the opertunity to fish for our favorite fish i just ment that bass should not be totally left out. maybe santa opened all our brains and this will work out for us and the fish. HAPPY NEWYEAR TO ALL.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

> guys so drivin' by their angling quest they choose the field of environmental sciences... you have disappointed me with your rhetoric.


One more year and I'll have that BA and oh how I would love to get into fisheries, you know as well as I do how hard it is however. Unless someone retires or passes on there are simply no openings. Not to mention all the grass you have to cut . I'll more than likely take the EPA route ..

I would love to have a say in ODNR fish management... maybe one day they will have an opening waiting for me.

ahh don't get all tied in a knot nip, like everyone has said you asked for an honest voice and I gave it to you. 

Stocking would work, no matter what you say you cannot change my mind. They stock plenty of other species and by doing this they surely reach or exceed the load a lake can support. No, there is no need to stock a lake with an established largemouth population, as they fluctuate (like mosquito is on the upswing right now). But a small 200 acre lake like Guilford, with tons of forage, very few bass which are mostly older larger fish and no other large predator, should be stocked with bass. Its either that simple or i'm that simple one or the other.

We still love ya have no fear, even though we may disagree


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

As a matter of record...and that my vertical challenges have never allowed my character to stand down, the responses solicited were in an entire other thread... you guys are kinda tryin' to pickle me here, that I'm used to...as well- since when did any of you decide to give an honest answer  

I went back through this thread just in case, and as usual, I'm the only one who makes any sense  

But seriously, let's do something different than leading the "DOW stinks" bandwagon down the road. 

That's classic deflection and leads to apathy. The same thing that anglers did 30 years ago.

It's a huge change through the years for me too. I have had similar belief systems of much of the chatter in both threads. 

I am not trying to shoot your beliefs down ... my responses are to stir thought. 

Once I forgot more than what I knew, it started to change.

The big picture is- all eyes are upon us. Your views and honest opinions are important to the DOW. 

There's an automatic response from most anyone though, to not listen (or get hired Procraft!) to what you are really saying when frustrations prevail.

Except for BlueDoplphin who bass fishes solely for the money !# , I am sure you all would like to have the DOW establish closer relationships within this district's bass angling community.

They have clearly extended themselves in recent years through their actions.

I tell the delinquents I work with, you gotta do less of this (as I gesture my finger at them and any punks around them) and more of this (now take your finger and point at yourself )

Shoot- before we even know it, we'll twist those DOW guys into position to limit our season to 3 months out of the year so we can catch all the 4" fry they stocked for us in March


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

How 'bout we blow both threads up and start again!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Cull'in said:


> How 'bout we blow both threads up and start again!


they could blow em up or what ever at this point i think the anglers have spoken loud and clear so now lets see if dow does anything differant or if its just more of the same.


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

Have been educated and entertained by this thread since it started. Being the voyeur i am. Thought i might put 2 cents in.I also been bass fishing NE and SE Ohio for more years i care to remember.A year or two ago i read where Ohio was testing 5 different lakes in SE and SW for horse power regulations. Changing from electric and 10 hp to no wake. I thought the reasoning being, spreading the pressure and traffic from congested lakes. I drive for a living locally and drive by a number of beautiful lakes that have little boat and fishing pressure in NE Ohio.I have for years thought if we could open some of these lakes to gas powered motors, unlimited no wake is possible.We could spread things out allot more, taking some of the inconvenience of crowded ramps, fishing pressure and yes tournament options further.I have also talked with local shop owners around lakes with the 15 in bass limit. Have been told business and fishing pressure is down since imposing 15 in limit. Example Milton, very few tournys held there meaning tourny fishermen seldom fish there:G


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

bassnnn said:


> Have been educated and entertained by this thread since it started. Being the voyeur i am. Thought i might put 2 cents in.I also been bass fishing NE and SE Ohio for more years i care to remember.A year or two ago i read where Ohio was testing 5 different lakes in SE and SW for horse power regulations. Changing from electric and 10 hp to no wake. I thought the reasoning being, spreading the pressure and traffic from congested lakes. I drive for a living locally and drive by a number of beautiful lakes that have little boat and fishing pressure in NE Ohio.I have for years thought if we could open some of these lakes to gas powered motors, unlimited no wake is possible.We could spread things out allot more, taking some of the inconvenience of crowded ramps, fishing pressure and yes tournament options further.I have also talked with local shop owners around lakes with the 15 in bass limit. Have been told business and fishing pressure is down since imposing 15 in limit. Example Milton, very few tournys held there meaning tourny fishermen seldom fish there:G


yep always alot of talk but not much action. dow has had years to prove a 15 inch limmit works look at saltfork and senaca both have had 15 inch limmits for many years and moons and it hasnt helped a bit to the point to get many tournaments to go there is like pulling teeth and no changes are ever made instead they would rather make more 15 inch lakes so we can have some more saltforks . maybe the best way to get new ideas going would be to have dow positions to be elected positions to keep some fresh thought going.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I wish spelling counted...


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> I wish spelling counted...


ever thought about runnin a spellin bee? lol


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> I wish spelling counted...


ever thought about runnin a spellin bee? lol


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

bassnnn said:


> Have been educated and entertained by this thread since it started. Being the voyeur i am. Thought i might put 2 cents in.I also been bass fishing NE and SE Ohio for more years i care to remember.A year or two ago i read where Ohio was testing 5 different lakes in SE and SW for horse power regulations. Changing from electric and 10 hp to no wake. I thought the reasoning being, spreading the pressure and traffic from congested lakes. I drive for a living locally and drive by a number of beautiful lakes that have little boat and fishing pressure in NE Ohio.I have for years thought if we could open some of these lakes to gas powered motors, unlimited no wake is possible.We could spread things out allot more, taking some of the inconvenience of crowded ramps, fishing pressure and yes tournament options further.I have also talked with local shop owners around lakes with the 15 in bass limit. Have been told business and fishing pressure is down since imposing 15 in limit. Example Milton, very few tournys held there meaning tourny fishermen seldom fish there:G


Not so sure that it's a DOW issue but opening up some water to more usage could go hand in hand in relieving fishing pressure and overcrowding on some waterways.
The MCWD lakes come to mind right off the bat. Wouldn't it be awesome if you could idle a big rig on Clendening or Piedmont, how about Nimisila?

There are plenty of options but many would be met with opposition and then there is always the question of enforcement. 
I can hear the Clendening faithful now, Amish filling buckets with 11" bass and 20' glass rigs opening it up to the SR 799 bridge!!!!

Neat to think about the possibilites though.

BTW, since I acquired an electric rig I am firmly against allowing boats with motors hanging off the back on Moagdore!!!! It should be noted this is a change in my prior position on the subject!


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

I knew you would be adding 3 cents  Thats GARBAGE as my old friend would say. New jobs, part of our stimulous package ! Government job,making more money for the state passing out tickets! What a money maker ! Or We might be able to spread out all the law enforcement they have crammed on to some of our popular lakes so we can enjoy a day of fishing without being paranoid! Their are Thinkers and Do-ers and I am in the middle, I think And as far as a row boat, I have one too! ITS A YARD DECORATION


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

> 20' glass rigs opening it up to the SR 799 bridge!!!!


reminds me of the United Way on Evans.. full bore, 60 MPH + for about 2 minutes running 10 wide. The look on my partners face after we came off plane was priceless, he didn't fish for the first 10 minutes lolol

I've always thought nimi should at least be idle, that lake is way to big to cruise with the electric all day.


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

full bore, 60 MPH + for about 2 minutes running 10 wide. The look on my partners face after we came off plane was priceless

Reminds me of home


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Cull'in said:


> BTW, since I acquired an electric rig I am firmly against allowing boats with motors hanging off the back on Moagdore!!!! It should be noted this is a change in my prior position on the subject!


Cullin,

Don't ignore Ladue. Since you have a new electric, you & the bluebomber need to visit ASAP in the spring. Better yet, wait 'til summer.

-Petz-


----------

